# '05 Polaris Ranger Won't Start?



## DaddyPaul (Apr 23, 2010)

Battery seems to be good, turn on key and fuel pump starts, lights will come on and are strong but when the key is moved to the start position it makes a fairly loud "buzzing" sound.  The sound originates very close to the battery if that helps any.

Any clues?  I'm not a mechanic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2010)

Starter??


----------



## fishbait (Apr 23, 2010)

Bad battery connection. Bad solenoid.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 24, 2010)

Better have someone who knows his stuff troubleshoot that for ya. Your battery can hold enough charge to work lights and fuel pump but not put out the amps it takes to turn the engine over with the starter. Of course the fellows that said bad connection or solonoid could be right. Also the starter could be bad. The engine could be locked up for that matter. If you don't know how to trouble shoot the system yourself don't even try. Nobody can tell you for sure what your problem is over the internet. One of them might guess correctly but if ur gonna go by guessing u might as well just start changing parts until it works.


----------



## oochee hunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Lift seat. should be a metal shield covering the wires. There is a solonoid located there.  Two bolts and plug.  It will go bad sometimes.  I believe it was 75.00 to replace.  most likely it is the starter which is pretty expensive.  Just got my old polaris repaired few weeks back.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 24, 2010)

Take a hammer and give your starter a whack.....Then see if it will start....Ive seen this work several times....


----------



## jkoch (Apr 24, 2010)

Clean your battery terminals first. Then jump the solenoid, If that does not work you are most likely looking at the starter.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 24, 2010)

It does sound like the starter is hung up if that makes any sense.  I've got a bud who is pretty sharp mechanically and I'm going to have him look at it.  I keep his bow shooting good and he keeps my sleds running. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

